# BMW 335i remap?



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all !
I am looking to buy a BMW 335i and was wondering if anyone has come across a company that can remap one.
I spoke to DMS but they cant do it yet, I know you can get piggy back chips for the 335i but dont want to.
The only one I found was a company called Evolve BMW .. anyone heard of them or used them ??
I spoke to them and was told they can remap a 335i from 306 bhp to 375hp !!  
I think someone...Clive I think has got a 135i .I will PM him i think.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm waiting still.... I did hear on the 135i forum that p-torque could do it, but I've not heard of anyone actually having had it done yet....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Vishnu tuning in the States do the 335i's, I don't know how reputable they are or even whether they use a piggy back, might be worth seeing if they have a UK affiliate

http://www.vishnutuning.com/products.htm


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

clived said:


> I'm waiting still.... I did hear on the 135i forum that p-torque could do it, but I've not heard of anyone actually having had it done yet....


Hi Clive,
that was a quick reply....I spoke to a guy at Evolve BMW, he says he has a few 335d and 335i cars.
He drives a M5 BMW and is considering changing to a 335i as it is so quick.... he claims it to be quicker than the 
new BMW M3!!
I also saw a clip on you tube , it was a shoot out between the new M3 and a 135i...... the 135i beat it hands down !  
What fuel are you using in your 135i and what mpg are you actually getting if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Vishnu tuning in the States do the 335i's, I don't know how reputable they are or even whether they use a piggy back, might be worth seeing if they have a UK affiliate
> 
> http://www.vishnutuning.com/products.htm


Hi mate,
thanks for the info. , i came across them last month and didnt like the piggy back system.
I have just put a deposit on a 335i ....i pick it up in 2 days  :!: :wink: :-* 
I think I will keep it standard for a few months then i will think about a monster remap to 375hp !  
Still feel a bit nervous with rear wheel drive....i have lost the back end of BMWs before :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I always used super-unleaded. I'd need to check the trip computer, but I'm getting around 23mpg, but that's a lot of motorway mostly. Spirited motorway mind you ;-)

Which is a lot better than the Land Rover. I seem to have done 80 miles on £55 of normal unleaded....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Vishnu tuning in the States do the 335i's, I don't know how reputable they are or even whether they use a piggy back, might be worth seeing if they have a UK affiliate
> ...


 8) 8) Bags first ride at the next LEEK meet


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Check on here.

A few threads about remapping a 335i. (Just do a search).

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168872


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

sandhua1978 said:


> Check on here.
> 
> A few threads about remapping a 335i. (Just do a search).
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168872


Thanks mate,
the link was a good read.
I am picking up my 335i tomorrow!!!!......i couldn`t sleep last night and i wont sleep tonight ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Just booked the TT in with P-Torque for tomorrow so have been looking on their site and they are advertising remap on 335. Quoting as only UK tuner offering the service. Worth a look?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Big Kid said:


> Just booked the TT in with P-Torque for tomorrow so have been looking on their site and they are advertising remap on 335. Quoting as only UK tuner offering the service. Worth a look?


I guess the "only UK tuner" claim might be out of date now, but P-Torque always seem to have had good feeback here for their TT maps, so must be worth considering against Evolve and DMS if theirs is available soon - probably be quite hard to do a real side by side comparison though.

On a side note, mine is now approaching 6k miles and really seems to be loosening up, so any rolling road comparisons would need to be done on cars with similar mileages in my opinion.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

clived said:


> Big Kid said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked the TT in with P-Torque for tomorrow so have been looking on their site and they are advertising remap on 335. Quoting as only UK tuner offering the service. Worth a look?
> ...


Right then , just an update.... I have taken the plunge and bought myself a 335i se coupe, 20,000 miles on the clock , nearly 2 years old, 19" wheels.I think I really need to get used to all that power at the back before I get a remap ,I seem to sliding a little ,something I was not too used to in the S3. 
I cant really tell that much difference right now between the 2 cars in a straight line drag race, I think I will have to actually race the 2 cars .....let you know soon! :wink:


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey guys

The 135i/335i are superb cars. I have done around 16 of these now, but they have all come from Total BMW magazine, so I haven't had anyone write a forum review yet.

One was a 335i for a customer who wanted it as an everyday car, and also a track toy.

Seriously quick machine after the mapping. We charge £900.00 all in for this. All mapping is carried out via the cars OBD port too


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> The 135i/335i are superb cars. I have done around 16 of these now, but they have all come from Total BMW magazine, so I haven't had anyone write a forum review yet.
> 
> ...


Don't the 08/09 cars have a different ecu software. I heard they were harder to re-map, and that BMW could tell and void your warranty, not sure on this though. What about piggy backing a remap.

I'm also on the hunt for a 135i..


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

qstix said:


> p-torque.co.uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys
> ...


No, the software is the same, just updated software versions. No problem for us to remap.

I'm not a fan of plug in boxes, for petrol or diesel. Customer are mislead, as they leave fault codes.

Also, the figures some tuning box companies advertise are rubbish. I had a 123D customer in last week, he had a tuning box but wanted a remap. The box quoted 265bhp :roll:

The actually results were:

Stock = 203bhp and 289lbs/ft
Tuning box = 222bhp and 320lbs/ft 
P-Torque software = 251bhp and 352lbs/ft


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

would really like the 335 ci with the folding tin top, nice looking cars i think


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Good news for Will @ p-torque - I'm going to organise a group buy on the remap for both the 135i and 335i, for members of ******** and another (BMW) forum I'm a member of.

I'll post up some details in the group buy section tomorrow and post a link here


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Group buy now up: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=123613


----------

